# rockabilly halloween music



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

We just recently had a thread concerning rockabilly/phychobilly/gothabilly music....

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/104366-rockabilly-halloween-music.html

You can also do searches for things by using the button up in the right corner (second from the end) to see if anything else pops up.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Raven...drop me a line at [email protected].

I can give you a list of all the music I have...I'm sure I have something you can use....



Spookmaster


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

You might want to try the Gothabilly compilations that Skully Records produced a while back. They're always staples at my house, but they also make good Halloween tracks. I think Amazon still has the MP3s.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

check out my friends band (he's the drummer) Stellar Corpses.
http://stellarcorpses.com/

they are rockabilly with a horror twist.... here's a taste of their music.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

For Halloween rockabilly, you gotta check out the Cannibal Flesh Riot soundtrack. It has some really songs on it.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Are you looking for 50's stuff? Neo or Psychobilly? Instros? There is a ton of stuff out there that you could use.

Here are some 50's rockabilly stuff of the top of my head...

Kip Tyler - She's My Witch
Jack And Jim - Midnite Monster Hop
Bert Convay - Monster Hop
Jack Morningstar- Rockin' In The Graveyard
Gary Warren - Werewolf


----------

